# Time for a new challenge :)



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I decided before Christmas that, after 10 years of doing what I was doing, it was time for a changeâ€¦ I wanted to get back to doing something just on my own rather than running a business employing other people. I knew I wanted to put my creative/artistic side to better use again, so I decided to throw myself a new challenge and turned a hobby into a business.
It took me a few months to source all the materials I needed. I bought a new kiln, butane torch (and set fire to Tim's kitchen  ) polishers and tools, sourced all my findings and silver in Hatton Garden. I started to get commisions through word of mouth before I was even ready to launch.

Tim's helped me with a temporary website whilst I get all my images and descriptions etc etc sorted for KMP.

I'm making individual pieces of jewellery that capture a child's fingerprint in polished silver using a combination of traditional jewellery making techniques and modern metal technology. Obviously it's not something that will appeal to everyone, I know that, but luckily most parents have soft spots when it comes to their children, and how many men can resist an inscription that says " For Our Daddy", I hope not many!
Let me know what you think of the website, my work etc etc.

And Daddy, whilst you're looking, remember it'll soon be Valentine's and then Mothers Day (18th March). The mums who have bought from me would have loved for their husbands to have seen them first so she didn't have to buy them for herself. Just a little hint, you know you need them :wink: :roll: And don't leave it too late if you do want one, they take me 2 weeks from start to finish  www.fingerprint-jewellery.co.uk

Lisa


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Lisa

The site looks fab 8) ............. a brilliant idea 

Just a thought, could you offer to send out the stuff to make the mould (for those who can't or don't want to travel)? ie. us foreigners :roll:. Send them a pot of 'play doh'? If I had kids, I'd definately order 

Good luck in your new venture.

Hev x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

When i read the title off the thread. I thought you had got rid off the big guy. lol

Looks cool Lisa...Good luck with it all.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> ......and descriptions etc etc sorted for KMP.


What's he got to do with it?

Re Hev's comment ~ great idea, good clean site but a bit 'localised'. Do you hope to offer a postal service?

P.S. I think your site's discriminating against adults. Perhaps you'd better change it before the good doctor sees it! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hev said:


> The site looks fab 8)


hehehehe 

I don't know about "fab" but its a fair start from a non-web designer... 



TT2BMW said:


> What's he got to do with it?


I think Lisa plans to get the website done "properly" - but there was a need to get something out there sharpish. Also, its obvous that a web designer can't provide the content, so you really need to design the basics yourself. It was easier to make a basic site than it was to try and write down what was needed on a piece of paper. It is only when you sit down and think about what you want to say, and how you want it laid out, that you get to know exactly what you want.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Good on ya Lisa.

The only thing I would say is that I could quite fancy doing this as a Mother's Day trea, but I don't want to travel.

Is there any way it can be done by post - or do you have plans to expand it to allow you to do it by post?

Ie send out the clay in a small container, take the print, send it back to you?


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

It looks a very nice website - clean (not fussy), informative and easy to navigate (good job Tim [smiley=thumbsup.gif] )

I'd echo the comments of a few on here and suggest that if there is anything you can do to make mail order possible, you do so. I'd also look at perhaps putting some dimensions on your keyrings/cufflinks etc to give a bit of an idea about scale/size and how clear the fingerprints/writing is.

Good luck!

Rich


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

nice idea! hope it takes off, which im sure it will!

all the best with it!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Love it!

I'd buy from you today if you could offer mail order. As it stands I'm looking at a 6 hour round trip, just me and the kids (got to keep it secret), so I'd have to be in sole charge of them 

I bet you could at least quadruple business if you could send out the moulds. However I can see that you might not want to get snowed under straight away.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hev, Jamie, Rover, Kell, Rich, Andy and Carlos

Thank you all for the feedback, much appreciated :-*

*Mailorder* 

I'd like to keep the bespoke personal service where possible as I can acheive a better imprint and I like to check the impression. Though I do realise that the market place will dictate what I need to do, and if that means sending a mould kit then it is something I can do, and it's something I've already considered. I'll let you know when I've tested the method and added the service to the website.

*Kell* 

Kell, I drive past High Wycombe every other weekend so no problem to pop round. PM me 

*Rich* 

Good idea about adding the dimensions, I will get onto that. Thank you.

*Carlos*  
I may be coming to a group near you in the next few months, I'm getting invites from all over the country at the moment and I have one from Tumble Tots in Northampton, but not until the summer. In the meantime when I get the kits sorted I will let you know 

Any other suggestions, ideas welcomed.

Lisa


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Excellent! Haven't got any kids....but can you do paw prints...??? :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Actually there is a company that does, not in silver though, in plaster.
They look quite revolting, all fur and claws.









We could pretend dogs feet look like this though, that would be nice


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That's a nice idea Lisa.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I think TTotal wants an impression done of his todger. One cufflink should be more than enough silver! :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good luck with it Lisa , from someone who knows what is like :roll: :wink:

You have PM


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Kell/Carlos

I've done some testing and I think I've got the solution for mail order. 
Would you like to test the kit out for me and give me some feedback in exchange for a nice discount? 

Lisa

www.fingerprint-jewellery.co.uk


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Kell/Carlos
> 
> I've done some testing and I think I've got the solution for mail order.
> Would you like to test the kit out for me and give me some feedback in exchange for a nice discount?
> ...


I'll give it a go Lisa. Please PM me with more details.

PS - I've also had a thought which may be of interest to you.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Kell/Carlos
> ...


Lisa

Excellent! Thanks Kell


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Kell/Carlos
> 
> I've done some testing and I think I've got the solution for mail order.
> Would you like to test the kit out for me and give me some feedback in exchange for a nice discount?
> ...


Once those two have trail-blazed the MO route , I'd like some done of our lot Lisa.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My Missus has now got and has started using the keyring - someone from her work has seen it and will also be ordering.

Hope it's still going well for you Lisa.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Heh yes I'd love to test it out.

Am I too late? :lol:

Never saw this, sorry


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Lisa,

This looks fab!  shall I just click the weblink to proceed??

Jason


----------



## sipajen (Nov 6, 2006)

**POST REMOVED**


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa did a fab job for me - a triple kid digit print fest - and even tho we messed up two indent kits  , Lisa's service was second to none.

To say Amanda was touched, would be an understatement. She burst into tears - BUT of the very happy variety. And my "isn't he sensitive and thoughtful" quotient score, went sky high. I am still dining on that. 

Highly recommended and I hope it carries on gathering momentum. 

Quite fancy some cufflinks...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I have some cufflinks... 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I have some cufflinks... 8)


Just changed my mind... :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> My Missus has now got and has started using the keyring - someone from her work has seen it and will also be ordering.
> 
> Hope it's still going well for you Lisa.


Hey! That's great news Kell, I'll look out for that



Carlos said:


> Heh yes I'd love to test it out.
> 
> Am I too late? :lol:
> 
> Never saw this, sorry


Too late? of course not, the mailorder method has been well and truly tested and works wonderfully!

Get your order in!



55JWB said:


> Lisa,
> 
> This looks fab!  shall I just click the weblink to proceed??
> 
> Jason


Yep, there's 10% off at the moment...should have ended on 30th April but I'm having the website redesigned and I've decided to leave it there for a few days, but be quick! 



sipajen said:


> Hi Lisa, I've just placed an order. Hope to here from you soon.


Hi Simon, Yep got it and sent you an email  thank you!



garyc said:


> Lisa did a fab job for me - a triple kid digit print fest - and even tho we messed up two indent kits  , Lisa's service was second to none.
> 
> To say Amanda was touched, would be an understatement. She burst into tears - BUT of the very happy variety. And my "isn't he sensitive and thoughtful" quotient score, went sky high. I am still dining on that.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary it's going from strength to stength and some weeks I'm literally snowed under with orders! I love what I'm doing and from the feedback I'm getting from happy customers it seems like I'm going to be busy for a long time to come! I'm very very happy with the way it'd taken off for me.

So pleased that Amanda had a "moment" Did you put the new house keys on the keyring?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I have some cufflinks... 8)


You have my first ever pair of chunky love cuffs!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I have some cufflinks... 8)
> ...


I'm glad you put up a photo... the phrase "chunky love cuffs" sounds ominously like something you'd give to a fat S&M expert. :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :-*

Chunky Cufflinks then


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> :lol: :-*
> 
> Chunky Cufflinks then


I think calling them Love Cuff's will sell alot more!! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > My Missus has now got and has started using the keyring - someone from her work has seen it and will also be ordering.
> ...


'Moments' are always nice. 
 
New locks were fitted yesterday and yes, these are on the kiddy prints keyring. Do like the chunky cuffs - will drop hints to her...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'm going to put an order in.

Before I do, Lisa can you confirm that none of the proceeds of my order will go towards funding his R8?

I'm already fed up with him banging on about it, it's only going to get worse once he takes delivery. I'd hate to think that I had in some way helped him acquire it. :twisted:


----------



## sipajen (Nov 6, 2006)

**POST REMOVED**


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hi Lisa,

Twas my birthday last Friday.

Seems you and Amanda conspired.

Thanks. Really nice present.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thank you Simon, thank you Gary, very happy that you were pleased with them. 

It's really gone crazy with orders! I've had Â£1000's worth of orders this month already and it's only the 7th! 

Word is spreading and I'm not doing any PR!
My work is Prima Baby, Mother & Baby, Pregnancy Baby & You, With Kids AND it'd going to be in the Express any day soon!

Only trouble is I'm working from 7am to 2am!

It was a very good career change!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Looks a good website lisa


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh that's all changing in the next couple of weeks too ( hence me not updating it!)

That one has served me well to get started, but now I need something with more eCommerce functionality.

Looking forward to that too!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

hope you take precautions for argyria if you work with it 24/7 !


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

EEEEKKK!!!!

Hopefully I'll be back to normal hours as soon as the Father's Day orders are complete. When I get my studio in August I'll be employing someone to work with me to take the pressure off.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Anyone else still working till late/early?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Anyone else still working till late/early?


I was at work til almost 17:30.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Word is spreading and I'm not doing any PR!


Well I did put up some of the postcards you gave me around work and Lisa is avidly telling everyone that sees her keyring where she got it from.

Be interesting to conduct some consumer research to find out where your customers are coming from.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Things are looking great!

And I have a new website! I've used Poppy (Kell's little girl's name)
and Marni (Rob-New's little girl) as names on my sample pieces on my website!

It's only gone live today so please take a look and see whether you can see anything that needs fixing!

FingerPrints


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Looks good to me Lisa.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I liked the old one!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Looks very good.


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Site looks great Lisa. 

One thing though im not sure if its related to the new site going live or not but Ive sent several mails today from various accounts (just to make sure it wasnt mine again) and all of them have bounced.

Error is:
Technical details of permanent failure:
PERM_FAILURE: SMTP Error (state 13): 550 <"email address removed so no spam">: invalid address


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rob_vienna said:


> Site looks great Lisa.
> 
> One thing though im not sure if its related to the new site going live or not but Ive sent several mails today from various accounts (just to make sure it wasnt mine again) and all of them have bounced.
> 
> ...


Was probably when the DNS records were being moved... can you try again just to be sure?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Lisa

"In the Press" - is it possible to get permission to have copies of the articles and post them on your site - Perhaps use the June cover pictures then click to open up the articles.

"Contact Us"

FingerPrint Jewellery @
13 St Peters Road

Don't see the point of the @ at the end of the company name.

The web site title needs updating from Fingerprint to FingerPrint as the web site title.

Fingerprint-jewellery

"Products"

Mix of upper and lower case f's "for" and "For" descriptions below pics.

"Testimonials"

On my screen they don't show any gaps between the feedback.

So looks like :-

Rob.
March 2007
Hi Lisa,

Possibly insert a fine divider line to seperate the individual comments or possibly use different fonts for alternate comments.

Also no date on the last entry.

"Join Us"

lisa is underlined in email address - [email protected]fingerprint-jewellery.co.uk

General comment, possibly increase the text size slightly, although that may just be me.

Also is it worth getting a PO Box number rather than using your home address (assuming it is) more from a security / safety point of view.

Hope this helps, they are all purely observations, the site looks ACE :-*

Norman


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Hi Lisa
> 
> "In the Press" - is it possible to get permission to have copies of the articles and post them on your site - Perhaps use the June cover pictures then click to open up the articles.
> 
> ...


Thanks Norm

I've made the changes now
Looks better


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Nope  Still bouncing as of 6.35am

Rob


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Which email address are you using?

I'll mail you now


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Im replying direct to the older mails you sent, I received a couple from you this morning and replied but it seems its bounced as well.

Ill try from my work address too..

Im using "lisa at fingerprint-jewellery.co.uk" btw.

Rob


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

BoNkerS.

Ok thanks for letting me know, hmmm. :?


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Received the one at work but Im not sure if the reply is getting through? Did you receive the one with the files attached?

Rob


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Yeah!

All sorted now

If anyone needs printing THE man to call is Rob.

Believe me, the service I have had is absolutely second to none and, I'm sure he'll agree, I am a right pain! Patience of a saint (needed when dealing with me)

If I get a new TT (mkI) I'm changing my user name to FusspoTT!

All taken in the best humour and a smile, Thanks Rob.

( unlike my webdesigner! who cocked up my frigging email and moaned throughout the whole design process)


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Glad to help out! We got there in the end


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well I guess it's been long enough for an update on this thread I started in Jan 2007.It's been quite an exciting few years. Quick recap, yeah it's all going quite well -Tim (jampoTT) and I now live in Hertfordshire , yes in the same house! For those that don't know we met via the TT forum around 2003/4 when he lived in Cardiff and I lived in Worcester and he is now the Franchise Director for that little idea I had in 2006/7 that has grown into a rather successful business!

I was on ITV's Daybreak last Wednesday in a feature about successful mums in business and both Tim and I were on the sofa!!!
You can see the story here http://www.itv.com/daybreak/lifestyle/f ... -lisapugh/ (I have realised since that I cannot count in years, but my lovely TT did get into the VT).
Exciting times, but this wasn't even the most exciting thing that has happened this week ( let alone this year!) FingerPrint Jewellery is now available in John Lewis!

I really did turn a hobby into a business didn't I!?!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I notice some bright spark had the wonderful idea of doing it by post...

:wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I remember that first mail-order kit, Kell. It wasn't quite right was it? You were most defintely the first person I tested it on and we still got a really nice fingerprint impression for Poppy. Putty in bags just didn't travel well with Royal Mail, the impression putty is now in lovely little plastic pots :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> I notice some bright spark had the wonderful idea of doing it by post...
> 
> :wink:


The power of listening to your customers, eh? :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Great stuff, I remember the post on members coming up with branding. Will look out next time I am in J. Lewis.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> Great stuff, I remember the post on members coming up with branding. Will look out next time I am in J. Lewis.


Yeah... a kind forum member made Lisa her first logo!

I think we're on the 3rd or 4th iteration of the website since then, and changed to the current branding almost 3 years ago now. complete with trademark registration. 

Been a very busy couple of years for both of us, but really enjoyable at the same time.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

And a brilliant product it is too, and great quality


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

That is such brilliant news Lisa and Tim, you both deserve this success with the amount of hard work you have both put in over the years.

And yes, Hazel still wears her pendant every day without fail. :wink:

Thanks for the update.

Graham


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

LOL!

Brilliant Lisa......I love (as does phope) the cuff links and keyring you made for me (yes, it is proof that phope is under MY thumb!). I wish you continued success in your venture (and Tim of course) and congratulations on the JL stuff 

Hev x


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Was it really 5 years ago! Congratulations and hope it continues to grow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Ah you should have said you were going to be on tv, I watch daybreak every morning before work but don't remember seeing you, you were probably on after I left for work or I was still in a coma state. :lol:


----------



## Rob_vienna (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow, I remember this thread, and I thought I saw you on Daybreak!

Well done! I'm so chuffed for you that its taken off!

I remember doing the flyers like it was yesterday, I'm no longer in the printing business unfortunately, loved working on print but ultimately moved into a more digital market and live in Herts now too!


----------

